# Boarders, please read............



## Scott Bushey (Aug 14, 2004)

Fred has mentioned previously that we are going to do an upgrade again. The board has grown by leaps and bounds over the past year. We are much too large for sharing servers with anyone. Based upon this, we will be going to a 'dedicated' server. This means that we will be the only site on a server. This should rectify the chronic crashes that we have had in the past. In the midst of again transitioning, we may be down for a day or so; there is no way to avoid this. It should be the end of this type of thing.......

Also, there is a gentleman whom has volunteered his time, free of charge, to personally tech our board; h is a journeyman in this regard. We must give God glory for this as none of the admins are truly webmasters. I want to ask a few things:

1) That we pray that the transition goes smoothly
2) If anyone also knows of server needs, i.e. a place to put your website, tech needs, etc., that they would contact the admins here so that we might funnel some work to this fine gentleman who has offered to help us with his expertise.

It is our desire here at Puritan Board to glorify the Lord Christ Jesus and make a comfortable home for the body of Christ to fellowship to our growth in Him.

Thanks,
SPB


----------

